# New from SE Wisconsin



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

This will be my first year snowboarding and I can't wait. I got into wakeboarding this summer and am anxiously awaiting snow to arrive now. Been out shopping for a board and all the gear I will need. I hate renting so gonna get all setup in the next week or two. 

Will probably spend my time at Alpine Valley and Devils Head even though I live right by Wilmot.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome. I have a buddy in Bristol, Greg drives a silver srt 4. 

We ride at Alpine a lot and there are a few of us that get together from the forums here to ride.
I'll send you an PM when we are planning an outing.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

woot.... if you look in Kenosha. i work at Ski and Sports.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Just moved to Salt Lake City from Somerset in west central Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Wilmot sucks. Alpine Valley and Devil's Head are definitely the clear winners here.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> woot.... if you look in Kenosha. i work at Ski and Sports.


I will definetely swing by and check it out. Shoot me a pm with the address if you can!


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

slyder said:


> Welcome. I have a buddy in Bristol, Greg drives a silver srt 4.
> 
> We ride at Alpine a lot and there are a few of us that get together from the forums here to ride.
> I'll send you an PM when we are planning an outing.


Pretty sure that I have seen that truck around town. I live out on Lake Shangri-La.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally got my setup and was able to make it out for part of the day last thursday! Only had time to run over to Wilmot but had a great time! ran several of the runs and for my first time ever on board thought I did pretty well! Can't wait to get back out just hope this weeks weather doesn't mess everything up! 

Still planning to check out your shop Zk0ot maybe later this week or next weekend!


----------

